# NEW SHOW - Easy Does It - Vanilla Swirl



## Chukin'Vape (22/8/18)

In this episode, we take a deep dive into the applications, simple recipes and subs for Vanilla Swirl - and give you the reasons why this needs to be in your flavour stash.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Paul33 (22/8/18)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Chukin'Vape (23/8/18)

Paul33 said:


>



I have no idea what the emoji means - but I guess my fairy lights frightened you?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Paul33 (23/8/18)

Chukin'Vape said:


> I have no idea what the emoji means - but I guess my fairy lights frightened you?


It’s me peeping at your show

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Chukin'Vape (23/8/18)

Paul33 said:


> It’s me peeping at your show



Thanks for the view man - hope you enjoyed it, of course this show is aimed at the novice mixer - but there are still some handy tips in there that can be useful.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------

